
Dog from Olathe, Kansas Makes 50-Mile Trip to to Former Home in Lawson, Missouri - dave_aiello
https://apnews.com/507e69b87d79fb48c42dca1ef77daac7
======
pgnas
Amazing. Dogs, well all animals, are amazing. There is so much to learn from
them, so many lessons. The simplicity of natural world can teach us more about
how to succeed in this life.

